# Trusts 'ignoring' IVF guidelines - BBC news report



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Trusts 'ignoring' IVF guidelines 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7470869.stm

Tell us something we don't know 

BTW the BBC is quoting the average IVF cycle as costing only £2000 - does that sound right to you, because it sounded cheap to me! Perhaps they forgot to include the cost of drugs and the HFEA that inevitably get passed on as an additional cost.

Lizi.x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

£2000 a cycle my     even as an egg sharer we pay £1400.wonder where they get that stupid figure from


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Nearer £6000 if you are looking at ICSI, so i would guess 4-5000 with drugs etc for ivf?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Average IVF cycle is around £2500 at our clinic + the drugs (approx £1000) + the HFEA licence fee (approx £100) + all the blood tests for FSH etc (approx £60) + sperm test (approx £80) + HIV/Hep B&C (approx £200)

Total....approx £3940 for "standard" IVF cycle (and that doesn't include for additional things such as blastocyst, immunes etc etc)
...so almost double what the BBC are quoting !



N x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I  have paid 8500, 5500 (at the Bridge)  10000 and 12000  (ARGC) for my 4 ICSI cycles wish I knew where the 2K clinic was!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

£2k yeah right   I think that's just the treatment costs / clinic time.  There is no way that includes all the drugs, even from the cheapest pharmacies listed on this board.
We paid £6657 for ICSI which also includes £200 from pregnancy scans after treatment.  We could have saved £200 on the hep/hiv tests by remembering to have them on NHS  () and more on the drugs if we hadn't got them from the clinic but we were too lazy - I also had fewer drugs than the average patient but that's still a long way off the BBC's figure!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I think 2300 is a paper cost figure that nhs clinics use.


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

I just paid £3330 for private icsi which was a bit less than I was originally told but this does'nt include the 150 I paid for inital consultation 110 fo scan and 80 for sa analysis. This is with an nhs hospital so it will be a bit cheaper than other private clinics. The only other clinic in my area charge around £5000 for an icsi cycle so I would be very interested to find out where charges this supposed £2000?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good research from the bbc lol NOT

i self fund at a nhs clinic and ivf is 2467 plus drugs say around a grand!!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> I have paid 8500, 5500 (at the Bridge) 10000 and 12000 (ARGC) for my 4 ICSI cycles wish I knew where the 2K clinic was!!


OMG hun - how come yours have been so expensive?!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

sallywags said:


> ♥JJ1♥ said:
> 
> 
> > I have paid 8500, 5500 (at the Bridge) 10000 and 12000 (ARGC) for my 4 ICSI cycles wish I knew where the 2K clinic was!!
> ...


I think that would be a combination of London clincis (which are always a little bit more costly anyway) and, in the case of the ARGC I know they monitor very closely. I think most ARGC patients quote about the £10k mark. Also, if you need any of the extras (like IVIG or ICSI or have embryos to freeze) these all add to costs and, again, the prices reflect the London clinic mentality (and the are a bit mental!) I was a Lister patient and ICSI alone was about £1100. In other areas I've seen people quote £500 or £700. I egg shared so don't know a full cycle cost but I think it was something like £2700 for IVF plus drugs (upwards of £700) plus HFEA fee + extras. Easily for an ICSI patient with a few embryos speare for the freezer that's £6k a go.

So to the BBC's £2300 quote... 

C~x


----------

